# at what age could i start training my beagle?



## mcdiddlyi (Jan 4, 2010)

i have 2 beagle pups, 10 and 11 weeks old,male and female. im curious as to when would be the usual age to stat training them? also the female is a week older than the male but he is growing at an unbelievable rate and is considerably bigger and a whole lot stronger than she is, are males generally a lot bigger and stronger than the females??


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

you can start training puppies around 5 weeks, so they're way past due to start getting socialization and basic command intros. 

in regards to the size difference, it doesn't sound uncommon. usually males are larger than their female counterparts. it's also possible she has worms; many puppies get them. you should take her to the vet to make sure.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree, now. I start a 7 week old on my way out of the kennel with it.


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd start now!
Unless you live in the country or somewhere that the dog can get a lot of exercise you'll def need to obeience train this breed for the howling alone.


----------



## violetbez (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, you definitely want to start training puppies immediately. If you get the puppy at 8 weeks, then you should start training at 8 weeks.


----------



## mydoog (Jan 4, 2010)

when is question of training it's always good to bigen early, the early you bigen to train them it will be time saving for you and valability to train for dogs 

they are more available to train when they are still young so you have to think at. but it is never a late to begen 

good luck


----------



## mcdiddlyi (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks,i thought i had to wait until they got a little bit older so they could concentrate more, better get started so! thanks very much

well i live in the country and have loads of space for them to be roaming around so the howling isnt really an issue, although it would be nice if i could get them out of that habit,i know its in their nature and all, better start with the basics first though anyway! lol thank you


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Start now! Keep training sessions very short to maintain focus; do many 5-minute sessions throughout the day instead of one long session. As they get older you will be able to work up to 8 minutes, then 10 minutes, and then 20 minutes... even with adult dogs I never train longer than 25-30 minutes. You need your dogs to concentrate; once they lose concentration, they start getting frustrated, you get frustrated and nothing gets done.

Train them separately, keep one confined in a crate or x-pen while you train the other. 

Good luck with two beagle puppies at once... you're going to have your hands full, haha. Feel free to post if you have any questions! Beagles can be a challenge to train but they are barrels of fun.


----------



## mcdiddlyi (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks melissa, will do. bit of a challenge with the 2 of them!!lol great fun though! must upload some fotos of them. had you much trouble training your 2? any few tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Better make some frequent travel plans if you want two well socialized dogs in the future. They should be getting out and meeting all sorts of dog friendly new people and all sorts of friendly dogs in safe, new environments as often as possible. Invite friends over to your home to help them learn proper introductions, too. Check out http://www.dogstardaily.com and read "After You Get Your Puppy" for a great guide on HOW to train your puppies. You should also check to see if you can find a local, certified dog trainer to take them through separate manners classes here: http://www.apdt.com


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

mcdiddlyi said:


> thanks melissa, will do. bit of a challenge with the 2 of them!!lol great fun though! must upload some fotos of them. had you much trouble training your 2? any few tips would be greatly appreciated.


Didn't really run into any major hitches, no. The best way is to read up beforehand so you can prevent problems before they develop. 

Don't let your puppy get away with things you don't want him to be doing when he's older. People think puppies are cute when they jump up, but if you don't want him to be jumping on guests once he's fully grown, discourage jumping now. And so on with any other undesirable behaviour.

Socialise, socialise, socialise. These links will help:
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/earlysocialization.html
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/socialization.html

NILIF.
http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm

I'd say you can prevent the majority of behavioural problems by following the three rules above.


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

You can start the training, when you buy your dog. Do you know clicker training? It's very simple and you can train your dog and you rdog doesn't know that you train it. You can work with food. When the dog get food only from you, than you are very important for your dog. Often, people give the dog food one or two times a day, but the dog get the food at the same time at the same place and not from the owner.
But, when you - only you- have the food, than your dog will always have a look at you, because you are the mor impotant thing for your dog and you never will get problems that your dog goes away outside or something like this, because you are so importend for your dog.


----------

